# bike cover



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I have a "heavy duty" 4 bike rack. It is attached to the chassis. I have attached a picture.

I have two mountain bikes and a kids bike.

As far as I can tell the only way to fit 4 bikes on there easily is to turn the handlebars sideways and perhaps put the pedals on the inside. Not too much hassle.

However, considering as i only have 2.5 bikes I am trying to fit them all in without adjustment. I can do this... but it's a bit awkard as there is a child seat on one, and stabiliers on the kids.

So, will this >>bike cover<< fit them?

It is a standard Fiamma one. How do they work? Are the open at the back to get around any attachments to the rear wall? Do they have elastic cord to tighten around the bikes? How do you tie them down?

The reason I ask is because to get the bikes to fit I have mine on the very left and my wifes on the next row but on the very right.. and then the kids is last with teh stabilisers sticking out a bit, so perhaps he bike cover won't fit?

I've never seen or used one before and don't want to buy it if it won't work.

Thanks.


----------



## 89235 (May 17, 2005)

Hi

I have one of these covers which I use with a fiamma bike rack.
It does have an openning at the back with velcro to seal it.

Problem time

Looking at the picture of your bike rack I don't think the cover will fit as the openning
at the back is high in the cover as the fiamma racks attach to the back of a m/home not the chassis. Also it covers everything so it would cover the lights and number plate.

You might be able to get it to fit by putting it on top of the wheel rails then putting the bikes inside????

Not perfect and if it doesn't work you are out of pocket

Hope this helps.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Thanks. I can understand the issue as you describe it and it would not work easily.

I wonder would I be able to make something up myself. If I could buy some similar material (a tent!?) and cut it/sew it and put some bungy straps on it or something.

I wonder would a motorbike cover work? Problem is that I want to attach the bikes to the frame using ratchet straps... which get in the way.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We carry 2 bikes on the back and have tried a cycle cover but could not get it to work. It was too much of a faff to put on and flapped around a lot. 

We have just returned from the continent travelling with the bikes uncovered and, as far as I can see, they have come to no harm despite heavy rain and dust. Perhaps I'm trying to make the best of a bad job but it occurs that they might be better without covers ? If they are covered then they are more attractive to potential thieves - what are you hiding in there ? The covers do not prevent water and dirt being thrown up from underneath ( though that does not seem to have been a problem) and without the cover there is air flow to dry this, if it happens. We have them both well attached to the rack with both the Fiamma straps and clamps and our own cycle locks and then a Fiamma cycle board attached on the outside.

Just a thought....

G


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Paul,

I have an excellent 'Taylormade' cover, but I think you would have the same problems as described earlier, ie covering number plate etc. For a cheap and effective solution go to your nearest garden centre and buy the sort of waterproof cover they sell for garden furniture. They come in a range of sizes and usually have eyelets around the bottom to enable you to securely lash it to the rack. For gawd's sake make sure it is secure though.

Pomme


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Good idea. Thanks!

I might get one for use around Ireland. It's kindof wet.
I can easily rig something up to block the majority of spray from underneath.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don't bother Paul, 

I'd have to agree with everything grizzly has said. We bought a fiamma cover, far too much hassle putting it on - taking it off and the dirt still gets in from underneath, its now in a corner of the garage gathering dust. We just give the bikes a quick rinse if its been wet on the journey before use, far less hassle. As for security, we use a good quality bike combination lock and use this to attach them to the frame, no keys to mess around with then.

pete.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I went to B&Q and bought a 4x5m tarpaulin with eyelets and some stretchy rope. The damn thing could have coveredt the motorhome! So I went back and got some 3x2m and it covered it just fine. It was a bit awkawrd strapping it all on but it worked.

I also went on a small trip for 1.5hours and there was no problem.

The only problem was that the tarp wasn't the strongest but it only cost €5 so you could just keep replacing it.

I drove home without it though as it wasn't raining. I might just leave it off... I probably will.


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

I always turn the bars on our bikes (2 off) when they are on the rack.
I also got some fold away pedals which reduces the protrusion to 2.5 inches from the crank face. And i remove the seats to keep them clean...don't forget to put a small poly bag over the tubing to keep out the rain. A useful tip if turning the bars is to put a jubilee type clip round the stem pipe so the bars are always at the right height (it stops them slipping into the frame).

nobby


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I'm too cheap to start buying things like foldaway pedals!


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

£12 a pair

nobby


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Like I said!


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

As an ex racing cyclist I would like to know why you want to cover them

do you put them away when it rains, or never go out in the snow

The bikes wont come to any harm. They will just require a bit of oil on the chains and possibly a wipe down with an oily rag

We used to carry our bikes to events on the roof of cars and vans. All yearround sometimes travelling upto 300 or 400 miles to the event


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I don't do anything with them yet! I plan to though.

I know if I leave my kids bikes out in the rain then some parts start the rust and the brakes become crap.

All our bikes do have alloy wheels though... but they are budget bikes. I guess covering them might make them last longer.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

PamNPete said:


> The bikes wont come to any harm. They will just require a bit of oil on the chains and possibly a wipe down with an oily rag


I agree with Pam n Pete,
We have been carrying the same bikes with no cover for over 10 years, sure they need to be well oiled and cared for and do get a bit dirty at times. 
I think a cover tends to hold in moisture and causes more problems than it solves.
WD40 will protect vulnerable parts like brake cables and chains.

Jim


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

I started riding a bike seriously in 1948 so I think that parts goin Crap with water would have come up before now .
#I have had steel rims, alloy , rims & some so narrow theat the 1" wide racing tyres were wider than the rim - no problems with brakes - except when it poured with rain, you then take longer to stop going downhill

Dd wonder when we fitted a bike rack about a cover but then 
How do you close it up at the sie nearest the van to stop wind getting into it?

then decided that as I have ridden in thunder storms, floods & crossed 'Snake Pass, Holme Moss, Strines' in 60cm of snow all in one day.
What is the use of a bike cover - they look a hassle to fit, are extra weight, a hinderance in a wind and are not realy required 
We just carry some oily rags, a can of oil , tools and a few spares


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

The only thing I do like to keep dry is the "Brookes B17 Narrow" Leather saddle

I have had it for Yoks & it is more comfortable thean the "new" plastic things
Especially on long journeys


----------



## 89027 (May 11, 2005)

I carry two electric bikes on a towbar carrier. Had to get the carrier especially made. I dont really wish to get them wet being electric, will go down to the garden center to morrow and look for a cover. Elastic round the bottom would be a help but don't know if that is available.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Agree with the non covererers ...too much hassle and not needed....but put a poly bag over each of the saddles...keeps them clean and dry.....our bikes get wetter and dirtier when we are riding them than they do on the bike rack....and that's road bikes not BMXs. They always need cleaning after a day out on a sustrans cycle trail....and they have been known to come up cleaner AFTER travelling home on the back of the van in the rain:lol: 

Mike


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I guess I'll have to convert the tarp I bought into a raincoat!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If it is one of those lightweight reinforced polythene jobs then you might find it useful as we do.
We attach it between the bike rack and the end of the extended awning and it acts as an excellent sunshade. It folds up and stows away easily when the sun goes down and is much less hassle than the safari room and very effective.

G


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

cool!

does anyone have any tips on how to reuse soggy teabags :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I do actually...!

G


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

DubPaul said:


> cool!
> 
> does anyone have any tips on how to reuse soggy teabags :lol:


You asked for it :lol: :lol: :lol: What a wonderful place is MHF

Mike

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1. A tea bag works well as a compress on swollen, puffy eyes, just make sure that they have cooled sufficiently so as not to burn.

2. A newly blackened eye can also benefit from a tea bag compress. It will help draw the bruise out so that it heals at a much faster rate than normal.

3. The tannic acid that occurs naturally in black tea is also said to help eradicate warts. Place a warmed, wet tea bag directly onto a wart for ten to fifteen minutes. Repeat two or three times each day and you will notice the wart shrink in size after just a few days of this treatment.

4. Tea bags that have cooled can be applied to sunburned areas of skin. They will help ease the pain and inflammation associated with sunburn. Mosquito bites can also be soothed in this manner.

5. Tenderize meat. If you can't afford expensive cuts of meat, cover the meat with tea bags. The tannins in tea work as a tenderizer to make the meat tasty and delicious.

6. Stop bleeding gums. If you've just had a tooth pulled, or if you have a youngster who just lost a tooth, tea bags can help stop the bleeding. Just wet a tea bag with cool water and press into the spot the tooth came from.

7. Remove old furniture polish. Boil two tea bags in a quart of water and let cool. Soak a soft cloth in the tea and wring out. Wipe off dirt and old polish, let dry, buff, and then decide if you need to reapply polish.

8. Darken gray hair. Make a natural dye for dark hair that's going gray. Steep three regular-size tea bags in a cup of boiling water. Add a tablespoon of fresh or dried rosemary and a tablespoon of fresh or dried sage. Let it stand at least three hours - overnight is better - and strain. Shampoo your hair. Then, wearing old clothes because it can stain, pour or spray the mixture on your hair, saturating it thoroughly. Blot with a towel and dry. Don't rinse it out. You may have to repeat the process a few times before the gray hair turns dark.

9. Seed your lawn with a tea bag patch. Sow grass seed in small bare spots with a used tea bag. Make sure the bag is moist, and place it on the dirt where you want the grass. Sprinkle it with seed. The bag will hold moisture and gradually decompose.

10. Out of the teapot and into potted plants. Place a few used Tetley tea bags in the bottom of a planter, on top of your drainage material (gravel, Styrofoam, etc.). Add soil and your plants as usual. The tea bags will hold moisture and gradually leach nutrients into the soil.


----------

